# Gargantous task: select the Greatest Laker Players Ever...



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just because i was bored, i checked out the 100 Laker players with more points for the franchise, and the 25 Minneapolis Lakers to do the same (some played for both teams), using basketballreference.com.

And they are as follows:

Jerry West (H)
Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (H)
Elgin Baylor (H)
Magic Johnson (H)
Kobe Bryant
James Worthy (H)
Shaquille O'neal
Gail Goodrich (H)
Byron Scott
Jamaal Wilkes
Norm Nixon
A.c. Green
Michael Cooper
Rudy Larusso
Vlade Divac
Elden Campbell
Happy Hairston
Wilt Chamberlain (H)
Nick Van Exel
Eddie Jones
Sedale Threatt
Rick Fox
Derek Fisher
Dick Barnett
Jim Mcmillian
Mel Counts
Tom Hawkins
Lucius Allen
Leroy Ellis
Frank Selvy
Cedric Ceballos
Mychal Thompson
Keith Erickson
Cazzie Russell
Robert Horry
Kurt Rambis
Bob Mcadoo (H)
Sam Perkins
Anthony Peeler
Don Ford
Devean George
Mike Mcgee
Archie Clark
Jim Krebs
Darrall Imhoff
Pat Riley
Jim Price
Lamar Odom
Adrian Dantley
Walt Hazzard
Lou Hudson
Tony Smith
Elmore Smith
Jim Chones
Glen Rice
Terry Teagle
Rod Hundley
Orlando Woolridge
Stanislav Medvedenko
Kermit Washington
Chris Mihm
George Lynch
Bill Bridges
Jim King
Gene Wiley
Connie Hawkins (H)
Brian Cook
Johnny Egan
Gary Payton
Caron Butler
Brian Shaw
Chucky Atkins
Mitch Kupchak
Earl Tatum
Rick Roberson
Mark Landsberger
Bob Boozer
Ray Felix
Smush Parker
Tom Abernethy
James Edwards
Fred Crawford
Horace Grant
Kenny Carr
Ron Harper
Willie Mccarter
Eldo Garrett
Larry Spriggs
Jim Barnes
Doug Christie
Brian Winters
Maurice Lucas
Stu Lantz
Samaki Walker
Spencer Haywood
Luke Walton
Corie Blount
Kareem Rush
Corky Calhoun
Donnie Freeman
George Mikan (H)
Vern Mikkelsen (H)
Jim Pollard (H)
Clyde Lovellette (H)
Slater Martin (H)
Dick Garmaker
Elgin Baylor (H)
Larry Foust
****** Skoog
Dick Schnittker
Bob Leonard
Rod Hundley
Jim Krebs
Bob Harrison
Ed Kalafat
Frank Saul
Ed Fleming
Lew Hitch
Arnie Ferrin
Chuck Mencel
Rudy Larusso
Herm Schaefer
Tony Jaros
Jim Holstein
Don Carlson

How would you rank them (or top-20, or top-50, or whatever) considering how they played for the Lakers?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm too lazy to do a top 50. Here's my top 10 Lakers of all time, with Kobe and Shaq still capable of moving up a few spots because their careers aren't over: 

1) Magic Johnson
2) Kareem Abdul Jabbar
3) Elgin Baylor
4) Wilt Chamberlain
5) Shaquille O'Neal
6) Jerry West
7) Kobe Bryant
8) Bob McAdoo
9) James Worthy
10) Gail Goodrich


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My top 10 Lakers

1. Magic
2. Kareem
3. Shaq
4. Kobe
5. Jerry West
6. Wilt Chamberlin
7. Elgin Baylor
8. james Worthy
9. Gail Goodrich
10.Jamaal Wilkes

Magic and Kareem no brainers greatest Lakers Era ever

Shaq and Kobe next because they were the 2nd best Lakers Era period. 

West, Baylor and Chamberlin most disappointing Era for Lakers period. Should have won a title. West and Wilt did win one but should have been a dynasty. 

I'm just listing the LA Lakers not Mineapolis, as I have respect for Mikan as a Minny laker.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

my top 10 would definitely be:

Frank Saul
Ed Fleming
Lew Hitch
Arnie Ferrin
Chuck Mencel
Rudy Larusso
Herm Schaefer
Tony Jaros
Jim Holstein
Don Carlson


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

My Top 10 Laker all-time list would be:



1. Jerry West
2. Kareem Abdul Jabbar
3. Magic Johnson
4. James Worthy
5. Elgin Baylor
6. Kobe Bryant
5. Wilt Chamberlin
6. Shaquille O'Neal
7. Bob McAdoo
8. Gail Goodrich
9. Jamaal Wilkes
10. Michael Cooper


Honorable mention - George Mikan


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I see Sloppy Medvedenko on that list...anybody know what he is up to nowadays?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone else find it hilarious that Slava is ahead of Connie Hawkins?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Im surprised George Mikan is not on everyone's top 10 list. He was afterall the first true dominant Laker center.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Anyways mine would be


Magic
Kareem
Wilt
Shaq
Kobe
Baylor
Worthy
Logo


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a great thread. I am way too lazy to make a top list though. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Im surprised George Mikan is not on everyone's top 10 list. He was afterall the first true dominant Laker center.


these greatest lists kinda confuse me... do u mean the greatest of their time, or greatest as in if all these players were somoehow able to manipulate time and come together when they are in their physical peaks? because george mikan.. i dont know if he'd be able to make it on the worst NBA team as a 2nd stringer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> I'm too lazy to do a top 50. Here's my top 10 Lakers of all time, with Kobe and Shaq still capable of moving up a few spots because their careers aren't over:
> 
> 1) Magic Johnson
> 2) Kareem Abdul Jabbar
> ...



Honestly, thats a pretty damn good list. It's hard to argue with that one at all.. Although it feels odd saying Worthy is down at 8. It's hard to also argue him being hire. Tough list, cause there has been so many greats before.

But I agree with you.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> I'm too lazy to do a top 50. Here's my top 10 Lakers of all time, with Kobe and Shaq still capable of moving up a few spots because their careers aren't over:
> 
> 1) Magic Johnson
> 2) Kareem Abdul Jabbar
> ...


Kobe's better than Jerry West and Shaq is better than Wilt in a Lakers uniform. Shaq is better than Elgin baylor, Kobe is also.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe's better than Jerry West and Shaq is better than Wilt in a Lakers uniform. Shaq is better than Elgin baylor, Kobe is also.


Jerry West had a better overall career as a Laker (I agree that Kobe _will_ surpass West eventually). You're probably right about Shaq over Wilt because Wilt's Laker career wasn't nearly as long as most of these guys. I thought I gave that enough weight by putting Wilt 4th, but Shaq over Wilt is sensible too. I didn't see Baylor enough to say Kobe and Shaq were better, though.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

My try:


1- Magic Johnson;
2- Kareem Abdul-Jabbar;
3- Jerry West;
4- Shaquille O'neal;
5- George Mikan;
6- Elgin Baylor;
7- Jim Pollard;
8- James Worthy;
9- Kobe Bryant;
10- Wilt Chamberlain;
11- Gail Goodrich;
12- A.c. Green;
13- Michael Cooper;
14- Byron Scott;
15- Norm Nixon;


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone else find it hilarious that Slava is ahead of Connie Hawkins?


The Hawk? He played 114 games for the Lakers and around a 10ppg clip. Obviously he would be under Slava considering points for the franchise.

Considering importance? Meh. Maybe the same.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Hawk > Slava without question. Slava isn't worth a package of string cheese.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

oh but he scored 26 points against the hawks when Shaq was out!!!!!!!! remember?


----------

